# Large Pine Removal bid??



## Craftybigdog (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey guys I was asked to bid on removing these large pines for this fitness club. They are tired of constantly dealing with the pine needles in the pools. I really cant blame them. 
So I have counted 15 large pines 65-75 ft in height. The largest is 75" circumference and down from there. Pretty large pines. I cant just drop them to many obstacles. So Im thinking climb them delimb them on the way up and top them and drop the rest. 
Im reaching out to you guys to price check my prices. I don't want to be low or to high. Im now in Pensacola, Fl. doing tree work. Got caught up in a lot of hurricane work in Miami and Peurto Rico and Panama City etc. That's a whole different story. 

The stumps are staying
Im removing the tree and debris from the property
Just use my Takeuchi and grapple and a dump trailer

Im thinking $1250.00 a pine 





Oh and on the other side of the pines is a lake. 

Let me know your thoughts, what would your sequence of events be. Im just curious. 
I always like to ask. You never get better at anything unless you do it with someone that's better than you.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Oct 16, 2019)

If you are comfortable with $1250 a tree then go for it. If you think you can secure the job for that kind of price by all means do it. Here I California which I think is often the highest we would do that job for around $600 a tree. It would take us at the most two and a half days. As far as making money it depends on who we are working for. I worked with a crew a couple of week ago that brought down two 60'' diameter Pines on the same day and cleaned up with the wood and was being hauled away. We can get extra money from the utility company if they want the trees down in a limited amount of time. In your situation we would take the branches off about 2/3 up then shoot a line on the top. Once the line is secured we would cut the top and let it fall with the branches still attached. We would get several down about six of them then limb and chip away. You may have a better way though. I of course am able to turn the wood into a positive use too. This is how I get quite a bit of wood for the year. Thanks


----------



## Sidvicious (Oct 23, 2019)

Craftybigdog said:


> Hey guys I was asked to bid on removing these large pines for this fitness club. They are tired of constantly dealing with the pine needles in the pools. I really cant blame them.
> So I have counted 15 large pines 65-75 ft in height. The largest is 75" circumference and down from there. Pretty large pines. I cant just drop them to many obstacles. So Im thinking climb them delimb them on the way up and top them and drop the rest.
> Im reaching out to you guys to price check my prices. I don't want to be low or to high. Im now in Pensacola, Fl. doing tree work. Got caught up in a lot of hurricane work in Miami and Peurto Rico and Panama City etc. That's a whole different story.
> 
> ...




I think that’s a great price if you get it
But I’ve heard of more in the ballpark of $1000 a piece where I live in Milton. But Milton is also dirt poor. So you might get it at $1250


----------



## Sidvicious (Oct 23, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> If you are comfortable with $1250 a tree then go for it. If you think you can secure the job for that kind of price by all means do it. Here I California which I think is often the highest we would do that job for around $600 a tree. It would take us at the most two and a half days. As far as making money it depends on who we are working for. I worked with a crew a couple of week ago that brought down two 60'' diameter Pines on the same day and cleaned up with the wood and was being hauled away. We can get extra money from the utility company if they want the trees down in a limited amount of time. In your situation we would take the branches off about 2/3 up then shoot a line on the top. Once the line is secured we would cut the top and let it fall with the branches still attached. We would get several down about six of them then limb and chip away. You may have a better way though. I of course am able to turn the wood into a positive use too. This is how I get quite a bit of wood for the year. Thanks




You guys in Cali can probs do those trees for 600 a pop due to efficiency. Idk if you’ve ever been to the south but man is it SLOW. At least twice as slow so the rate works out right


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Oct 24, 2019)

I was just thinking how was that project going. I have been amazed time and time again at how this tree war is going here. Our power utility company is under severe pressure to make all power lines extremely safe from trees. In my area of twenty miles there must be at least twenty contractors from out side areas with nice equipment. With in two days one street will have twenty trees completely gone. Our power company is ruthless on how to get the work done at cut rate prices. My opinion is that they have no morals or honor. Yes they cheat in every way possible. The contractors hire plenty of undocumented workers and put spurs on their feet and tell them to start climbing even when they know not they are doing. About a dozen years ago they paid out 56 million bucks to settle various claims with out admitting guilt. Here we get the jobs done or else go packing. From my experience this particular 75' tree removal job looks like a dream job of being easy. Top all the trees then let the trunks fall on top of the debris piles. I have seen as many as a dozen trees a day being dropped with just three guys. Not green horns though. Would like to know how this one turns out. Thanks


----------



## Craftybigdog (Feb 11, 2020)

Sorry I didnt reply sooner. The owner was able to find a guy to do it for$6000.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 12, 2020)

Craftybigdog said:


> Sorry I didnt reply sooner. The owner was able to find a guy to do it for$6000.



There are two points of view here. First the tree removal job was an easy peasy job. $600 a tree was likely a good price for the work. If the work can not be done easy then put together a more efficient team together to be more competitive. The other point is some times loosing the job is the biggest blessing ever. I have worked off and on with a guy that has determined to work with an utility for trimming and removal of hazardous trees. Now he wants me to buy his wood from him to sell for firewood. No not going to happen. I was thinking that he needs to pay me $50 to remove. At the moment he probably has a few thousand cords of wood that he has the responsibility of getting rid of the wood. It could cost him $2,000,000 to grind up and dispose. That is not a good looking investment. Here there are many companies that cut all kinds of corners to be productive. Some times safety and insurance. Thanks


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 4, 2020)

Location, location , location. Where I'm at , we have a mulch factory that will let you dump any clean brush and wood. I'm retired and have one good helper on side work. We could have everything on the ground and chipped in 2 days. I'd have rented the biggest chipper I could and ground every thing I could. Get one of my old UPS buddy's that can drive a truck and trailer, and have him run a load of chips to the mulch guys and then have a trailer of 8' logs ready when he got back, and repeat. Could be all raked up in 3 days. Could have made money at $6000. I typically charge about $1500 a day for a 3 man crew on a job like that. The pics make it look easy. If it was a big tree, in a little yard, all over several houses, the price would go up proportionately. Good luck in the future.


----------

